
Summary of the Panel Discussion at DeepLearning Workshop ICML 2015 - lixrxyy
https://sites.google.com/site/deepernn/home/blog/briefsummaryofthepaneldiscussionatdlworkshopicml2015
======
ilurk
> To my surprise, according to Hassabis, Google DeepMind (DeepMind from here
> on) and FAIR have agreed to share research software framework based on
> Torch.

Would this be among them or publicly in github?

